# Brock Lesnar's 'Sword' Tattoo Touchup



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Time for some serious debate on the topic of Brock Lesnar... I don't know if it's new or if he's had it for a while but anyone else notice the newer 'blood' drip on the tip of Brock's penis sword?

My question... Has Brock Lesnar's penis sword contracted syphilis?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

LOL I don't know....but if that was someone's idea of a touch-up, it failed!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe he was trying to make it look more like the conventional 'spunking dick' that is often drawn on toilet walls? 

*note: I didn't notice the touch up, so I'm guessing here*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry my friend you are wrong. That is not blood but its sperm. When Brock won the fight he got so happy his chest decided to blow a load.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Sorry my friend you are wrong. That is not blood but its sperm. When Brock won the fight he got so happy his chest decided to blow a load.


Then he should really pay a visit to the doctor because he has blood in his sperm. :thumbsup:


----------



## narcotix (Oct 15, 2006)

i noticed the blood/sperm on the tip on sat as well. now he just needs to make the handle look like a set of balls and his cock tattoo is complete! lol


----------

